# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  النساء في الأسر الفقيرة هن الأقل تعرّضاً للعنف

## امام اباتي

*أوضحت دراسة حديثة، أن النساء في الأسر الفقيرة هن الأقل تعرّضاً للعنف  الأسري الجسدي واللفظي. في حين شكّلت النساء من الأسر ذات الدخل العالي  النسب الأعلى من المتعرّضات للعنف. واستندت الدراسة التي أعدتها الباحثة  سلمى الحربي على عيّنة تتكون من 300 امرأة معدّل أعمارهن بين 30 إلى 34  سنة، بينهن طالبات ومعلمات وعاملات وربات منازل. وتضمنت الدراسة نتائج  إحصائية عدة، فيما يلي عرض لها:

العنف والدخل تبيّن من الدراسة أن النساء في الأسرة الفقيرة أي ذات الدخل (بين  1000-1999 ريالاً)، هن الأقل في التعرّض للعنف الجسدي واللفظي. أما الأكثر  تعرّضاً له، فهن النساء من الأسر ذات الدخل (بين 4000-4999 ريالاً)، يليهن  نساء الأسر ذات الدخل (أعلى من 5000 ريال). وقالت الباحثة الحربي تعليقاً  على النتيجة: «معظم النساء اللواتي ينتمين لفئة الدخل العالي هن من  المعلمات والممرضات، وتدل هذه الإحصائية على أن راتب المرأة له دور في  ازدياد العنف ضدها»، وأشارت إلى أن السبب في ذلك ليس الراتب بحد ذاته، بل  إن عمل المرأة قد يكون هو الباعث على العنف».
العنف والعمر وفي العلاقة بين عمر المرأة وتعرّضها للعنف اكتشفت الدراسة أن النساء من  الفئة العمرية (25-29 سنة) هن الأكثر تعرّضاً للعنف اللفظي، وعلّقت  الباحثة على النتيجة بالإشارة إلى أنها تتعلق بفئة «الشابات الراغبات في  التعبير عن أنفسهن وإبداء آرائهن في كل المواضيع والخروج عن السيطرة  العائلية» ما يعرّضهن للعنف اللفظي المتزايد. والنساء المتعرّضات للعنف بعد  الفئة العمرية السابقة، هن على الترتيب: الفئة (35-39 سنة)، ثم الفئة  (15-19 سنة)، ثم الفئة (40-50 سنة)، ثم الفئة (20-24 سنة)، وأخيراً الفئة  (30-34 سنة)، وهن الأقل تعرّضاً للعنف اللفظي. وفي المقابل ظهر أن النساء  من عمر (35-39 سنة) هن الأكثر عرضة لنوعي العنف الآخرين: الجسدي والنفسي.
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الحالة الاجتماعية وفيما يتعلّق بآثار الحالة الاجتماعية للمرأة على تعرّضها للعنف، اتضح  للدراسة أن المطلقات والأرامل هن الأكثر تعرّضاً للعنف النفسي. لكنهن الأقل  في التعرّض للعنف الجسدي واللفظي، وقالت الباحثة لتفسير هذه النتيجة:  «العنف اللفظي والجسدي أقل ما يكون في حالة المطلقات والأرامل، فالمطلقة  وضعت حدّاً للعنف الذي يقع عليها بالانفصال عن الزوج والأرملة بموت الزوج».  وفي المقابل تأتي المتزوجات على رأس النساء المتعرّضات للعنف اللفظي  والجسدي، واستخلصت الباحثة من ذلك أن «الزوج يأتي في المرتبة الأولى من حيث  مصادر العنف ضد المرأة».
مساندة اجتماعية وبيَّنت الدراسة أن النساء المستمتعات بقدر أعلى من المساندة  الاجتماعية، تنخفض لديهن نسبة التعرّض للعنف، والعكس صحيح. وأوضح البحث أن  النساء اللواتي يتلقين المساندة من الصديقات، هن النساء من الفئة العمرية  (30-34 سنة)، وقالت الباحثة إن المرأة في هذا العمر تتميز بأن لها القدرة  على تكوين صداقات قوية خارج محيط الأسرة. وفي جانبٍ آخر تأتي الفتيات من  الفئة العمرية (15-19 سنة) في المرتبة الأولى من حيث الحاصلات على المساندة  من الأسرة لا من الصديقات. وأوضحت الدراسة بشكلٍ عام أن النساء من الفئة  (35-39 سنة) هن الأقل في الحصول على المساندة الاجتماعية بأنواعها، يليهن  النساء من الفئة (25-29 سنة).
 ومن حيث الحالة الاجتماعية اتضح أن  العازبات هن أكثر الحاصلات على المساندة، يليهن الأرامل، ثم المطلقات. أما  المتزوجات فهن أقل الفئات حصولاً على المساندة.
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*نتائج أخرى وكشفت الدراسة أنه كلما ارتفعت درجة المساندة الاجتماعية من قبل  الصديقات والأسرة، انخفض العنف الجسدي واللفظي والنفسي الموجّه ضد المرأة،  والعكس صحيح. وكذلك فإنه كلما ارتفعت درجة الشعور بالرضا الذاتي عن  المساندة انخفضت درجة العنف النفسي.
حول العينة والدراسة استندت الدراسة على عينة تتكون من 300 سيدة وفتاة، على النحو التالي:  خمس أستاذات جامعيات، ثلاثون معلمة، 27 ربة منزل، 45 ممرضة، 25 فنية أشعة،  98 طالبة جامعية، سبعون طالبة ثانوي. ونسبة المتزوجات بين الجميع 24.7%،  والمطلقات 5.3%، والأرامل 1.7%، والعازبات 68.3%.
 وأعدت الباحثة سلمى  الحربي هذه الدراسة ضمن متطلبات الحصول على الماجستير في الإرشاد النفسي من  جامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة، وأشرف عليها أ.د. محمد جعفر جمل الليل.


*

----------

